# Commission: Lord Hector and retinue



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So, I've been really, really bad and procrastinating horribly, especially with books distracting me. >.< I did finish a set of wings for a buddy of mine, so that was the extent of my work last week as well as what little I did on one of the little guys.

Anywho, so I thought it was time to update people on what I'm working on for commissions and it also keeps me more accountable to keep painting models.

I think I've also not been painting much on these guys, since I'm trying to employ a more layered approach...and it's becoming a bitch and a half. The little guy already has like 8-10 layers of 1 color... >.< So far, it looks decent enough. The roommate got a new lightsource for painting and modeling and so I stole it to take the pictures.  And the light's bouncing off the already painted model, so a lot of the white spaces are actually light and not shoddy painting. >.<

I hope to at least have the one little guy done by this weekend with the layering approach to see how that looks like. I should be able to do at least that, right? As long as real life doesn't come bursting my bubble or kicking my arse.

That's it for now I guess. Hopefully more to come in the future. *crosses fingers*
Sorry there's not much progress on it yet. >.<


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Mmmm, such great models, I need to paint mine as well! I wish you luck and encourage you to stay motivated! 

Looking forward to seeing what you do with them.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks DoE, really needed/needing that. >.< I'm pulling at my hair and bitching and moaning about the 100's of layers I'm putting on this little guy at the moment. Taking a break since my back hurts.  The high lights are very very subtle as a result of the layers, but looking pretty good.

Sadly I'm not going to be doing anything too crazy with them since the guy wants them exactly as Forgeworld has them painted up (checkered pattern and all), I'm just not going to be using any washes of any sort and doing crazy amounts of layers and blending. *sigh* Oh, and Lord Hector will have an Inquisition "I" on the back of his cape. Hopefully it comes out well. :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

are you painting without priming?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

No, it's already primed with white. Guess it looks grey in the picture. >.< Maybe it's the lighting source, not really sure which/why.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer black primer, personally, if i 'miss' or use a lesser coat, the black just shows through and becomes more like a shadow (so the crevices which are the most likely culprits of this, look fine)

but its looking decent so far, cant wait to see it done


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I use black primer for certain things only because colors don't show through as well. Though I do understand your point. This white primer actually was really good and very thin. That made me very happy.  And thanks Khainite. I'm looking forward to it being done as well. >.< I have a feeling I'm using wayyyyy too many layers at the moment. (of course they're crazy thin)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude...there are those days where you just want to shoot yourself in the face :suicide: I get that feeling everytime I walk into my hobby/painting room and see how much SHIT I have to put together and paint.../sigh

Anyways, like I said before, keep at it man, stay maotivated! We all need a nodge or a stab to the back to keep going...lol!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DoE... should really stop insulting her by calling her man you know 

what colours are you going for his armor Arum?


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I usually use white primer so I can see all things I missed. models primed black will often have some kind of dark aura about them that whit ones dont. plus its far easier to paint red and yellow on the white.

but anyway, it looks real good! i'd love to see more!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

greenee22 said:


> I usually use white primer so I can see all things I missed. models primed black will often have some kind of dark aura about them that whit ones dont. plus its far easier to paint red and yellow on the white.
> 
> but anyway, it looks real good! i'd love to see more!


I usually base coat with foundation paints which are the same on white or black backgrounds so  for red and yellow


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> DoE... should really stop insulting her by calling her man you know


Opps, my bad, sorry didn't know! :dunno:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love that particular set of models Arum and I look forward to seeing what you do with them. The servitor is looking nice so far. Keep at it! Now more painting young lady!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wanna have a paint off Arum? .


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> what colours are you going for his armor Arum?


Silver... >.< I want to try the NMM, but then it wouldn't match the guy's entire army, so it will be layers and layers of Boltgun and Chainmail and Mythril silver blended together. At least it's makind sense in my head.



greenee22 said:


> but anyway, it looks real good! i'd love to see more!


Thanks!~ I got highlights into the clothing and cloak and his skin tone done last night. It looks pretty good firsthand. If i'm lucky and good, I'll be done with it by tonight.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Opps, my bad, sorry didn't know! :dunno:


Well now you know. 



Midge913 said:


> I love that particular set of models Arum and I look forward to seeing what you do with them. The servitor is looking nice so far. Keep at it! Now more painting young lady!


Thanks, as I said, I got some more done, but it looks very subtle, so firsthand it looks good, but I don't know how the camera's going to treat it later tonight.



djinn24 said:


> Wanna have a paint off Arum? .


Oh god no...that would be bad... >.<
I seem to be working at a snail's pace and I don't want ppl comparing your models to mine and then bitch me out about not doing it right. 
Hahaha!~ I get discouraged easily...from ppl who live on the internets, I think it's also because I'm pretty hard on myself. Anywho....

One random question. Why are people calling me Arum? 
It's either Arumi or Aru. 
Not that it really really matters, but it's my ocd-ness creeping in.
Now for doing house chores and then painting later tonight...hopefully my back doesn't start bothering me again.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

4 letters make it look like they are making the effort to use your name, less looks lazy, more is too much effort :-D Is there a special meaning to the name and the 3 and 5 letter versions of it that is causing your ocd-ness?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

No, no special meaning, but it just annoys me a bit when I read it, because it sounds more like "ah-room" and being asian as well as the name being asian, it just sounds weird. That's where the ocd-ness comes in.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL I have been working pretty slow, thus no updates. Got hit with a bout of depression and I am finally coming out of it. Plus I move in a month and I need to get that Phantom out.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry.  Depression sucks, but Yay for coming out of it!~ If you meant a paint off with the Phantom and these guys, let's do it!!!~
What does the winner get?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was talking about pulling out my Lord Hector .

I have no use for him but I really want to paint him SO I was thinking of painting him and selling him.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

>.<
I really don't know if I want to do that... Especially since you paint really well and I might need to strip my Hector after I see yours done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok how about I just help you with your then ?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You mean finish yours up and send it to me? So I can give yours to our buddy???? :biggrin:
Yep, that'd be great!  hahaha.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOLOL.

If I did not have the phantom I needed to finish i would do the Hector.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You should do both!~ :biggrin:
And finish the phantom as I'm finishing the servitors.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tempting as that is, I have to get another paying giog before my fall commission kicks off.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yay!!! So I was really good and productive today and finished the servitor I had started. I personally think he looks REALLY good, especially with the newer layering I'm trying to start doing more. Go watered down paint!!!~

C&C welcome. And don't look at me with the weird eye going, "why did you choose these Christmas colors". It's the FW way and the guy wanted them exactly like it...well close to exact. 

Well, hope you enjoy and hopefully I'll have another servitor done in the next 2-3days. >.< I'll end up eating my words though. I know it, being 4th of July weekend and all.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Hilarious!!! But we're not doing Blizzard stuff, so you're off topic there.  Jkjk.
That got me going...why??? and then laughing like crazy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Christmas, and when I think Christmas, I think that song. i know its not a blizzard thing but still! you brought Christmas up so


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Starting to come together! Now get to work on those other models.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I was talking about pulling out my Lord Hector .


Ya know Mrs. Djinn24 may take exception to that. Just saying. :laugh:

Nonetheless you models look great Arumi. I envy those of you who have the patience and skill to paint 47 layers on a mini. I wish I could.

FFX


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yay!~ I'll get on the other models soon enough. The roommate's parents are in town and we're doing stuff and our warhammer group is doing a BBQ thing this weekend at our place, so I will be plenty busy. 

Thanks FFX.  You have no idea how much I was bitching and moaning about the layers.


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking really good!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Picture one: The skin looks like it could use some more depth. The red on the inside of the cloak could use some more depth added to it. It is kinda flat.

Picture two: The green looks like it could be deepened in the deeper crevices. You could also darken then towards the top of the crevices.

Picture three: There is a HUGE HUGE HUGE mold line on the left hand side.

Overall it is looking really nice, I am not sure I like the lighter red, it looks to pink to me and going from pink to red is backwards transition. Looking forward to seeing the rest of this squad done and based.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I tried like 20 layers with the skin.  Guess I'll try to make it darker in places.
I'll darken the inside of the cloak and the green later tonight then.
And right now, I can't do anything about the mold line.  I know it's there and I hate it too. *sigh* Eventually I might go fix it, but for now, it's there.
The "pink" is actually mechrite red foundation, so maybe it just looks like that under the light source? Not too sure about that. 
And they won't be based. The guy (aka SlamHammer) wants to do it himself. He's not too bad at painting or basing himself, but wanted these to stand out. Hopefully I'll do that for him. 

And glad that you're liking him so far Nick.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The lyer is really well done, but the pics make it look pinkish for some reason.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, probably the light source. It looks fine just in person.
Wondering if I have earned a day off. 
Though I did make the necessary darkening things and it looks a LOT better.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Tiny, tiny update. 
So since Djinn thought that the cape was too pink on the last servitor, this time I mixed in a bit of scab red to the mechrite (1:2 ish) and used that for a base, then for the bit of lighter places, it's going on mix of blood red to mechrite (1:3 ish). So that's where i'm at now. It looks pretty good, but still has a bit more highlighting to go.  It seems I've gotten a lot faster and better at the layering thing over one model. :biggrin:

I'm going to be bitching in a bit though when I attempt the checkered pattern on this guy's hood.
Pictures might be up tonight, if not, then on Monday after I paint a bit more and enjoy some Pathfinder on Sunday.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So, another mini update with no pictures. 
The second servitor should be done by late tomorrow/early Saturday morning.
It's been a crazy weekend and tomorrow should prove crazy as well as Drannith is going in for his second knee surgery. Ugh...making me worried just a tad bit.
The hood's the main thing that's left to do on the servitor guy as I will be doing a checkered pattern on it like the FW paint job has. The board he's holding has it's base coloring on, so a was and some highlights after, it will be done. And the skin, and it's done!~ 

Hopefully Drannith doesn't make me bust my butt getting things for him since he won't be able to walk for a while.  Then this weekend, I'm going to try and see if I can get the other servitor done so that I can get to Hector later on next week. All the craziness is over and I'm going to get down painting. Especially since I feel kind of bad for our friend and being separated from his models for so long. >.<
Anywho, off to bed, g'night all and hope the surgery goes okay.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I like how I'm coming up with these updates and I don't have THAT much work to show for them. 

My sleep schedule has been messed up due to Drannith's surgery, which went well and he's already up and walking around (with a crutch of course). So at least that's down. My sleep schedule's coming back again, so tomorrow I should have this guy done completely. 

It looks really unfinished right now, but here's some pics for you all to hopefully enjoy at least a tiny bit. (I know it looks really unfinished right now, especially with a white hood)  I think I might make some touch ups on the arms of the cape, since over the pictures I've seen a couple of streaks here and there and continue plugging away on this guy tomorrow. Hopefully will actually have that done with the checkered pattern and everything and will post it. 

Without further ado....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well for the updates, no big deal there. As for the mini, he's looking great so far, the red looks super, you made sure to get the moldlines this time right "wink wink" :grin:

looking forward to your next update!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha!~ I tried the best I could. I can kind of see one now underneath one of the tubes...  
Anywho, thanks!~ Imma go get some more work done on him now.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work so far!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Red looks much better on this one. Great work!


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

Great Models The painting scheme is great stay cool and motivated keep going


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

great work awsome:biggrin:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yay!~ I'm glad you're all liking it so far. Thank you all for the encouraging words. It motivates me. The checkering on this guy looks good in some places and not so good in others, mainly because it's my first time doing it. I'm going to be posting more pics up soon as it will be done in the next couple of hours.  As of right now, the hood needs highlights and it needs the "backpack"/tubes done.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> Yay!~ I'm glad you're all liking it so far. Thank you all for the encouraging words. It motivates me. The checkering on this guy looks good in some places and not so good in others, mainly because it's my first time doing it. I'm going to be posting more pics up soon as it will be done in the next couple of hours.  As of right now, the hood needs highlights and it needs the "backpack"/tubes done.


i hate it, its horrable!

cant wait to see the rest of them


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

OMG!!! I'M DONE I'M DONE I'M DONE!!!!~
With the 2nd servitor..... >.<
Anywho, here's the pics for it. I like how I made the "tarnished"/highlight on the tubes and the tank in the back of him. The tank in the pictures looks like it has a big line on it... >.< But when you see it in person, it looks good and there's no line. I think it's the light reflection (hopefully).
CC welcome as always.

I'm pretty proud of how my first feeble attempt at a checkered pattern is. I'll try to get better on the last servitor I need to paint up, which is up next. Go Micron pens! Especially when the model is THIS small and the checkered pattern's small too. But if anybody has any better ways to do this, let me know.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

get to work on the main dish already!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I will!!! Have patience young grasshopper...one more model before Hector Rex is worked on.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOW, you did a fantastic job! Impressive, see because of you, you inspired me to paint my quartermaster and retinue!

As for the checkered pattern, the easiest way I know of is with the micropen, however, using masking tape as well to get the perfect squars and lines. The only real issue with that tho is when the pattern starts to fold in on itself where there are creases.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work on that one! Big fan of the red and the checker pattern turned out really nice.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks DoE!~ Yay!~ I'm looking forward to those being done for you. 
Yeah, at first I was thinking of cutting out squares from masking tape and painting it...but then I thought better. Hahaha.

Thanks Midge!~ Hopefully the third servitor's checkered pattern will look better.

Not really set on how I want to approach Lord Hector even though I have the FW example in front of me. 

Again, thanks guys!~ I'm going to get started on the other servitor here pretty soon, either tonight or tomorrow.  I really need to get painting as Drannith and I got like 4 more commission pieces last night. :biggrin:
Gazghrull Thraka, a legion of the damned converted model (both of which Drannith will be doing after his Epidus), an old Lelith model and a plague hulk (both of which I will be doing)!~ So LOTS more projects to come. 
Plus we have our own Pathfinder models to paint 2 half elves and 4 halflings.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would hit the raised edges with a layer or two of highlights, to show wearing. Is it just me of is the last pic have the hood in white? The seal on the purity seal could use a layer of a brighter red, right now it is getting lost in the robe. Also the parchment looks like lamb skin versus velum

Looks great though, each model you see your skill increase!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So even a lighter highlight on the model? What do you mean by hitting the raised edges with a layer or two of highlights, as in where?
The last pic is the hood in white, just to show the checkering I did before the paint got on there.
I'll lighten up the purity seal though.
Yeah, the parchment came out a bit dark, especially for the one that's on top by the little shield thing, because the micron pen didn't dry up completely before I put a wash on it. >.<
And thanks!~ I've gotten a lot faster and see a lot more where I should put highlights and stuff in and the layering is getting to be a bit easier each time.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Like a layer of paint brighter then whats on there now. RFaised edges would get more wear from general rubbing and thus be shinier.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm not so sure I really want to do that though, not because I'm lazy, but because on the model itself, the highlights look a bit lighter than it does in the photos. Maybe my light source put too much light in the recesses so that it looks like the highlights aren't as bright. I had changed the angle of the light in relation to the model from the last servitor that I took photos of. I'll look at them some more tomorrow when the light's better and see how different they are under normal daylight conditions before doing anything. Thanks for the input!~


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah metalics can be tricky, they do tend to reflect a lot more light.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So the last servitor has so many mold lines...some of which I don't know if they're mold lines or not. I spent a good hour studying it and then probably another hour scraping things away, but there still seems to be some that I can't scrape away. *sigh* Doesn't look that bad though. Starting to paint this guy and going to fix up the scabbard a bit and tarnish it. 

Edit: on a similar note, should I attempt to patina the scabbard???


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ya why not!

As for the moldlines, ya I know they can be a deterance, especialy when they run across a good part of the model. For the hard to get ones, try a soft little piece of fine grade sandpaper.

Keep up the good work Arumi! (Hopefully you don't mind me shortning your name) =)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hahaha, just noticed your Post count....DUUUUuuuhnnn Dunn DUUUUHN! :scare:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I knew she was evil.

Which one is it, I can try to dig mine out and take detail shots if you need to know if its a mold line.

Word of warning. Moldlines generally re only on the sides and will generally be in the same location all the way around though they might veer around details (at least GW does this, PP likes to run them in odd spots).


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha! I didn't even notice my post count. I don't really care about it anymore...a post is another post...since my life's been consumed by heresy... >.<

That would be helpful Djinn. I tried studying the FW pictures and did the best I could...but I'm already starting to paint this lil bugger, the one with the book on his back. I think the tube coming from the skull got clipped off at the end and the bottom part of the staff/flag thingy he's holding has a huge thing of thick miscasting I think, but don't know if it would look even more weird if I cut it off. There's also lots of miscasts more than mold lines on this thing especially in the places I can't really reach and you can't really see, like beneath the book and what not. Though even that bothered me and I tried to get it best I could.

And thanks DoE, and no prob to Arumi, I go by it sometimes anyways. And if that's too long, Aru's fine too.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Or you can call her The Chic


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Go even more lazy and just call her AC :-D


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Time for an update-ish. It's a quick update mainly because SlamHammer's (the client for these pieces) wife came by with her camera and I had to get pics of with it!!! It's one of those canon SLR's. T^T I WANT ONE!!!

I haven't gotten too far on the 3rd servitor since there were SOOOO many miscasts and I had trouble seeing if they were miscasts or something that needs to be there. *sigh* It still needs a LOT more work, but here's pictures of it nonetheless. I also haven't worked on it at all today, but I have the next 5 hours or so to get some more work into it.

I did completely finish the 2nd servitor with tarnishing up the scabbard a little bit more as Djinn said and attempted the patina on it. It looks decent for my first try I think. The patina itself was a mix of 1:1 hawk turquoise and chainmail silver.

C&C always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I likey! Especially the Red robe.

If I may make a suggestion, try out a bleached bone with a sepia wash. This will give you a more parchment look for all those scrolls, books, and purity seals. Other then that, I think your doing a great job!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

That's actually what I use and do, I think I'm a bit heavy handed on the sepia wash though when I go over it a second time. Thanks though!
I'm going to be trimming this guy some more in a bit since there's hairs and more mold and sprue lines everywhere.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I seriously am the queen of procrastination. I think that's the case because in a way I'm seriously not looking forward to painting Lord Hector himself. >.<

Spent another hour or two getting rid of miscasts and mold lines and such. The goal was to totally finish this servitor tonight, but after several hours of painting, my back kind of gave out so I took a break and started painting a bit again. He's not completely done yet. I still need the book and the parchment to "age" and the skulls to do for the main part along with darkening up the wax part of the seal a little bit, since blood red looks neon on it at the moment. >.< I'll also be cleaning up things here and there. One question though, does ANYONE know what that thing under the couple of seals is supposed to be (it's on his left side and I left it white for now since I didn't know what it was supposed to be)? Is it a parchment or something else? Please help.

The cloak did come out a bit darker than the other two, but still looks good next to the other two.
Other than that, comments and critiques please for the work so far. I should be done with it tomorrow. As for now, good night.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Much better then the last time I saw him. I do have to say you did get a poorly cast bunch of models. They should have been returned as miscasts but you pulled them off well. You checkered pattern is much better this time and you did pull off that moldline with the book well. You still have a mold line on the back of the I icon that he is holding that the silver paint makes glaringly obvious. I do like the brighter red of the seals compared to the robe but they do need a bit of shading as well. On the edges of the parchment might want to add a really watered down Sephia/Mud mix to show definition and shading. YOu also have a couple spots on the hands that have red paint on them that you should touch up. The skin seems a bit bright, especially the feet. I would generiously wash them with mud to give them a dirty look, maybe even some brown powdered pigment if you have it. The Skull on the icon needs some aging but looks good other wise.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot, seriously...this one especially was a pain in the butt to "correct". I was planning on touching up the skin, so will do. I'll try to fix that mold line on the icon, but I make no promises. >.<

Does anyone have any idea what that white spot is supposed to be though? I don't want to just paint it some random color and all the pictures I've seen on FW doesn't have an angle of that view! *shakes fist*


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

3rd Servitor's done finally...
Seems very monotone for me though mainly because there's so much books and parchment area. 
I'm sad though, the Inquisitor's I on the hood doesn't look very pretty, especially in the photos as there is some glare and my paint brushes were thick :angry: 
No zooming Larry!!!!
Anywho, comments and critiques please (I still know there's the mold line on the back of the icon thingy)...though not too much that has to do with changing this guy, because for how many hours that went into him, I've given up on him...(at least for now...since I'm kind of angry at him).

Now onto Hector Rex himself, most likely tomorrow night. I'm going to attempt my hand at NMM maybe tonight if my killer headache goes away, so that I may attempt to do it on Hector. My roommate actually pried him off his base so he'll be easier for me to paint too. Yay for that at least. Anywho...nothing else I guess...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

2nd and 3rd picture. The book that is on the right hip. If you want to add a bit more color you can paint the cover another color, also the pages between the covers need a wash. Couple minor moldlines but it's looking good.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

That book does have a wash, but I see what you're saying. I'll go over it with another layer of it. Thank you though...once I'm in a better mood I might ask you to nitpick again even if it's just for me to get better.
P.S. why aren't you sleeping?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Insomnia is fun.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think he looks good Arumi, One thing to keep in mind is that when people are looking at your mini here online they are seeing it at GIGANTOR SIZE. Where as in R/L the mini is only about an inch, inch and half and people wont be able to see ever little flaw or mistake on the mini...unless they carry around a magnifier or some other retardedness.

Right now without clicking on one of the pictures the servitor is almost to scale. From looking at it like this he looks really really good.

Pat yourself on the back and enjoy some Rep from me, I think he looks cool.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

@Larry: Yes insomnia is very very fun. hahaha!~

@DoE: Thanks so much! I have to deal with the mold line nazi(s) here and I also get annoyed when I look at pictures that make the model like 4 inches tall and it looks like butt.  

All in all, on the table, he looks pretty good IMHO, not just because I painted him and slaved over his lil arse. :angry:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking good girl! The checker pattern came out much more even on this guy. Nice piece all in all.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Ben!~

So my roommate pried Lord Hector off of his base so he'll be easier to paint and I've been looking up NMM tuts so that I might attempt to do him in such a fashion. Though think I'm going to take a break from him for a little bit, and try to finish a side project for something that shall not be named yet. Shouldn't take more than 2 or 3 days. Also have the old Lelith model to do and I'm wondering if I should try NMM on her before doing it on Hector himself since she has more of a larger armor area and isn't that ornate.
I'll start up on Hector again as soon as I can and probably even switch off doing models in between. We shall see. Till then, tata!~


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think they are looking great! It's so cool to see someone with the talent, patience, and steady hand required to do such great work.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Jaysen!
You should see me when I paint though...lots and lots of curse words...hahaha!~


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So I haven't touched this plog or the models within for almost a month. >.< 
The side project went really well and was shipped off Friday and pictures of that will be shown after the recipient gets his hands on it.  

On another note, I filled in some random cracks and stuff on Lord Hector tonight/this morning, however you look at it. He should see some paint either tomorrow night or Monday and I'll post up pictures then. Sorry for the wait!~


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOOT WOOT! Looking forward to seeing it Arumi, both what you finished and lord rex.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

About darn time!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Look who's talking mister!!! I want to see the phantom titan done!!!! I'm starting to paint as I type.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Look who's talking mister!!! I want to see the phantom titan done!!!! I'm starting to paint as I type.


I second that notion! :grin:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I got in a couple of good licks onto Hector Rex's cape tonight, though not too much to show for pictures yet. Will get some more painting done tomorrow and probably get some pics up then. Good night Heresy folk!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So after much needed painting, got most of the back of the cape done tonight. Need to do the edge of the back of the cape and the back should be done. Coming along slowly but surely. The middle part of the cape needs a little bit of a touch up. And comments and critiques always welcome, though I know there's only a little bit there. Thanks.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't highlight the centre fold if it were me. The cloak seems to be angled downwards, so it wouldn't catch that much light assuming the light is coming from above.

Apart from that, this is some really smooth work on the cloak, well blended!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will echo what elmir said. Nice work on the cloak, the blending is superb.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done, I like the center part of the cloak.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done Arumi, well done! Happy to see you knocked out those daemons that were holding you back from painting him =P


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

RAWR!!! So I had like 3 paragraphs written out and Drannith wanted me to help him cheat on Deus Ex and my browser decided to crash.

Anywho, the jist of it was that I spent 2 hours total over the past two days since I was out and about during the day that drained me since it's been over 100 degrees here. And thank you for all the comments. They really do keep me going, especially when the model was intimidating to me at first. At least I'm getting a good start somewhere.

I don't have much to show for it at the moment, especially because it looks ugly right now.  But I've basically done a touch up on the center part of the cape where it's highlighted, but not to the extent that it was before. I'm also trying a different approach to the metallic parts, so right now, where there's going to be the silver parts of the armor, there's adeptus battlegrey. I'm going to build the silver up from there and hope it goes the way that I think it will. The gold parts of the armor will be based with scorched brown and work up from there as well.

He should be getting more work done tomorrow and I'll post pictures then. 
Again, thanks for the C&C and for following along!!!~


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So I've made some good headway in the past few days, though I've been having a couple of health issues. 
Here's what I have so far, though i know there's lots of white places and the different layering of silver doesn't really show on the pictures. It'll all get touched up later tonight and gold done on top of the brown hopefully, if not the sword should be finished by then. Comments and criticisms always welcome as always. Well, good night all!~


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> So I've made some good headway in the past few days, though I've been having a couple of health issues.
> Here's what I have so far, though i know there's lots of white places and the different layering of silver doesn't really show on the pictures. It'll all get touched up later tonight and gold done on top of the brown hopefully, if not the sword should be finished by then. Comments and criticisms always welcome as always. Well, good night all!~


health issues are never good, you didnt get knocked up did you?  j/k (I know 6 women who were knocked up recently, so I had to say it) but its coming along nicely aru.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. Though one side of the cloak has a smoother transition then the other.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking good Arumi! Keep plucking away at him. As for health issues, I wish you the best!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking good Arumi! Keep plucking away at him. As for health issues, I wish you the best!


I second this. Looking good girl.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> health issues are never good, you didnt get knocked up did you?  j/k (I know 6 women who were knocked up recently, so I had to say it) but its coming along nicely aru.


No I didn't. Have neck and back pain mainly and I had to deal with a numb arm this week from a random bug bite or allergic reaction. It was really weird. And thanks!~



djinn24 said:


> Looking good. Though one side of the cloak has a smoother transition then the other.


For some reason, I cannot find which side that is. It looks fine to me, but I've been staring at this model for a while. :biggrin:



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking good Arumi! Keep plucking away at him. As for health issues, I wish you the best!





Midge913 said:


> I second this. Looking good girl.


Thanks guys!~ :biggrin: I'm going to be working on him again later tonight after cooking.  I'll have more work done and show it later tonight.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

As you are facing it, the left, could be the light causing the tranisition to look rougher then it really does.


----------



## speedfreek (Jun 4, 2008)

Really nice blendings on the clothing!
And I like that you show so many pictures.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Coming together nicely, arumichic! I don't have much to add on Inquisitor Hex at the moment. I think the cloak looks good and the blending is well executed on the cloak - it will be interesting to see how the miniature comes together when the armour is done and you start to paint the details.

I was thinking about the servitors, specifically the one covered in purity seals and "paperwork". The texts and iconography is nicely done (something I usually don't have patience for). But the paper/parchment itself isn't that convincing for me. It looks a tad to yellow for my taste, may I ask which combination of colours/washes you use on it? It's all personal preference in the end but I'm still curious.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So after a two week hiatus from having to do a sudden move to Mesquite, Nv from Tx and then working for a week in California, I FINALLY got internet today. Albeit it's a bit slow, but at least it works, right?  I'll slowly be making my way back onto Heresy at some point and be painting a lot more since I'll have time and the energy to do it to.  And the money to get more paints! I'm starting to run low!!! 

Because of the sudden move, I have not been able to finish Hector, but he will still get done in the next two weeks or so as I start painting and start settling down some more. I did bring my paints and brushes unlike someone I know. *cough*djinn*cough* So look forward to more painting soon.




speedfreek said:


> Really nice blendings on the clothing!
> And I like that you show so many pictures.


Thank you! I try to do the best that I can



xenobiotic said:


> Coming together nicely, arumichic! I don't have much to add on Inquisitor Hex at the moment. I think the cloak looks good and the blending is well executed on the cloak - it will be interesting to see how the miniature comes together when the armour is done and you start to paint the details.
> 
> I was thinking about the servitors, specifically the one covered in purity seals and "paperwork". The texts and iconography is nicely done (something I usually don't have patience for). But the paper/parchment itself isn't that convincing for me. It looks a tad to yellow for my taste, may I ask which combination of colours/washes you use on it? It's all personal preference in the end but I'm still curious.


Thanks xeno. I'm still working on Rex since life got crazy and all.
The servitor's text stuffs is done with a micron pen. It helps so much. The parchment I actually kind of like, though for one of them, it did come out a little bit too dark and like Djinn's said (I think), looks more like vellum than parchment which isn't too bad. I did it with bleached blone (or vallejo equivalent of it) then washed it with sepia and then I think a second light coating of sepia and then badab black. How would you go about it?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back!

Now that pleasantries are over..... I DEMAND PICTURES


----------



## DocB (Sep 24, 2011)

oming together very nice. keep up the good work.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

arumichic said:


> SThanks xeno. I'm still working on Rex since life got crazy and all.
> The servitor's text stuffs is done with a micron pen. It helps so much. The parchment I actually kind of like, though for one of them, it did come out a little bit too dark and like Djinn's said (I think), looks more like vellum than parchment which isn't too bad. I did it with bleached blone (or vallejo equivalent of it) then washed it with sepia and then I think a second light coating of sepia and then badab black. How would you go about it?


I usually do parchments:
Denheb Stone
Devlan Mud Wash
Kommand Kakhi highlight (saving Bleached Bone for actual bone details, hehe)

If you feel like experimenting you could try to do:
Bleached Bone
Gryphonne Sepia
Devlan Mud

I find a lot of people put far to much trust into Badab Black. It's a nice wash but it carries a lot of issues with it for me when it comes to some colours and I think a lot of people tend to get locked in on one or two washes when they are all useful in their own way (specially the brown ones Gryphonne Sepia/Ogryn Flesh/Devland Mud).


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Welcome back!
> Now that pleasantries are over..... I DEMAND PICTURES


Hahaha! I don't have pictures though and I haven't done much with him. I'm planning on starting him up again this week and try to have him done by the end of this week if not the first half of next week. So there'll be more soon I promise. I need to find a good way of storing and pulling out paints easily now though since there's a kitty in the house that apparently loves to chew on wires and investigate AFTER we've gone to bed. It's a scaredy cat ninja kitty.



DocB said:


> Coming together very nice. keep up the good work.


Thank you DocB. Hope to see you around more on Heresy.



xenobiotic said:


> I usually do parchments:
> Denheb Stone
> Devlan Mud Wash
> Kommand Kakhi highlight (saving Bleached Bone for actual bone details, hehe)
> ...


Hmm...interesting way to go about it. I don't like Devlan Mud too much mainly because it leaves a grainy texture. Other than that though, I do know that different washes are useful in their own way. I'll try experimenting with it though. Thanks for the tips.  

On a different note, as I'll be painting more often and need more money, do ppl think it would be okay for me to open up a commission type thing? As in my painting style and lvl. I know that it can improve and it will over more projects and such. I've been doing commissions for buddies for now and since we moved, that will be coming in to me and Drannith a bit less than it has been. Also since I'm close to Las Vegas, I was wondering if that would be a good customer base. Just let me know if I shouldn't. :biggrin:
Anywho, the next time I should be posting, I should be posting pictures of at least a half finished Rex.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So I can't find my camera first of all. I know that I brought it, but not too sure. Another thing is that I don't have any lighting source whatsoever to take pictures, so my phone wouldn't do. The first layering of the gold is done, so as soon as I make a trip to the dollar store and get a desk lamp at the very least, there won't be pictures, but Rex will be done soon. Another like 2-3 layers of different golds will be done and if I'm not mistaken, he will be done! See you all soon!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So after many months of being terribly busy, I finally have an update with pics for you all. Rex was done a couple of months ago, but I didn't have time to upload stuff even though I sit at the computer for forever.  I took some really horrible pictures, so please bear with me.  He also looks a lot better in person, so please understand that (as it always happens with models). I also went in and touched up a couple of the weird white spots that appear, but I don't know if it got more chaffed or whatnot during the shipping process. I think I do need to find a better way than just bubble wrap the models. 
This model really did help me with trying out TMM and I think I'll do that in the future instead of NMM, though I am still going to attempt to learn NMM when I have time. >_<
Well, comments, critiques, anything accepted.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

nice work, been watching this for some time 

nothing to add as im not that much of a painter, but im assuming the black lines are chips and not random black lines


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WOOT! Finally...I was wondering what happend to you Arumi. So glad to see you posting again.

As for your model, I particularly like the power sword. The different hues of blue from dark to light on both sides of the power sword look good! His cape looks great as well, the transitions from dark in the recesses to lighter at the peaks of the cape are great!

The silver metalic parts of his armour could have done with just a little more shading in the groves and cracks. Other than that I think you did very well and I am happy to see you here posting again!

ohhhh....WTH happend to his base? :grin: And do you have anything else planned?

Regards,
DoE


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's been a long while and it's actually kind of weird being back. I feel like I have no right to comment on ppl's work. Hahaha!!! I'll get back to painting again sometime, but 2 jobs and kids over the holidays have kept me pretty busy.



khrone forever said:


> nothing to add as im not that much of a painter, but im assuming the black lines are chips and not random black lines


Yes, the black lines are chips. I tried doing them with a micron pen rather than a fine paintbrush since it was better control for me and it seems it turned out pretty well. Though on hindsight I think I should have put a slight bit of silver over it to make it look more like a chip rather than black lines.

Thanks DoE. You have no idea how much I cursed at the sword doing it by hand. Lol. I am really thinking about picking up a paintbrush here pretty soon so that will become a lot easier and more consistant than it is right now.
Yeah I do agree with you on the silver parts, but that was after viewing the pics on the computer...months later...maybe only one month...but very very late hindsight. Hahaha! At least next time I'll know better, right? :biggrin:
As for the base, it's gone! JK. I let the "customer" aka our good friend do up his own base since he already has his own army and just wanted that to be consistant.

Hopefully I'll be painting more in the future, but I'll be traveling around the country next year for my job, so we will see what the future holds. I will definitely check heresy more often though.


----------

